# Spitfire girl...



## v2 (Oct 3, 2015)

BBC Radio Solent - Katie Martin, Singer songwriter Ben Watt and What causes your mood swings?, Jackie Moggridge: Spitfire Girl


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2015)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 4, 2015)

WOW, very interesting Dominik, thank you for sharing sir!


----------

